# Brakes on W8



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

I was looking at VW web site, and under technical specifications, the brakes on a 6speed is bigger.
http://www.vw.com/passat/specifications_us.htm


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Brakes on W8 (W8-4Motion)*

That info is wrong.. This has been gone over time & time again... My rear rotors are certainly not 12.3 inches..... Someone at VW goofed the specs, transposing the R32 brake dimensions...















Look at the picture of the front brakes. Those are not 13.1"...










_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 12:12 PM 12-16-2003_


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Brakes on W8 (VWGUY4EVER)*

Maybe for 2004, they are different??? Or maybe not








But this I know, I got my new rotors today(for a 2001 S4), when I try to install it, both looked different, diameter and thickness match, but the caliper won't fit, there is a big gap. I am kind of confuse now














what am I doing wrong. 
ones that I got(S4) have part# 8D0-615-301M
http://www.germanautoparts.com...8D289 
and VW part# is 4B3-615-301A 
Could that be the reason, wrong parts????


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Brakes on W8 (W8-4Motion)*

According to Will (Swami) use 2000- All-Road rotors and pads from the 2000- S4 with Lucas Caliper set up...


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Brakes on W8 (VWGUY4EVER)*

I hope he replies.
As far as I can see, the rotors are compelete different, it like everything shifted 0.5" outward.








Time to ship it back and get the right ones.....


----------

